# Could coffee ever hope to replace Diesel?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is this an elaborate hoax or could this one day be a reality?

Discuss here


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

At least we'd have something to do with the toss that Greggs serves if it was a possibility lol.


----------



## coffee fan (Aug 12, 2011)

Coffee-powered car in speed bid http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15033859


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Best smelling exhaust fumes ever?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

It's all explained by the fact that this guy comes from County Durham. What most places serve as coffee up here is actually diesel.

Sent via Tapatalk from my HTC Desire HD.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

This is clearly based on the DeLorean from Back to the Future. Personally I'd swap the flux capacitor for Mazzer SJ.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Using synthetic biology, we can now genetically modify yeast to produce diesel instead of alcohol.


----------



## radion_auto (Feb 2, 2012)

It would be like the argument against bio ethanol used for making "eco" petrol though, resources used for making fuel would have an impact on the food chain! I'd agree that something needs doing about the price of diesel however. Java smelling fumes would be the black soot that comes out of my tailpipes for sure!


----------



## cofibean (Feb 18, 2012)

Could we really produce enough coffee to run the billions of cars in the world and feed our appetite for a nice warm brew? I think vegetable oil would be a more likely choice.


----------



## radion_auto (Feb 2, 2012)

cofibean said:


> Could we really produce enough coffee to run the billions of cars in the world and feed our appetite for a nice warm brew? I think vegetable oil would be a more likely choice.


In all honesty, the veg oil revolution is probably never going to happen. Micro-capacity forced induction petrol engines are starting to equal diesel engines for economy, in turn these will hand over to electric hybrids. Diesel is seen as a bit of a dead-end these days.


----------



## hyperactivemind (Mar 1, 2012)

If only cars could absorb caffeine. I hope cars aren't fueled by coffee. Just looking at what bio fuel has done to the rain forests in SEA with palm oil plantations popping up everywhere. Would hate to see it if the same was to happen with coffee plantations.

YES it's all well and good if their are a lot of coffee beans to go around but if it means getting rid of natural forests, then count me out


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Drove my car today, it could certainly do with a double espresso!


----------

